# Ladies - Come and say hello!



## MAndrews (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi everyone. I am new to this forum and would like to say hi.

I have been training since the 90's, lifting weights or doing classes.

I have never been "superfit" by any stretch of the imagination, I have gained weight, lost weight, gained it back... etc.

These days we eat fairly simple: just foods that we recognise and not made up stuff from packets; though we do enjoy a cheat meal here and there.

I am in my 40's and am finding myself increasingly isolated in terms of training, it's as if everyone's moved on...!

Would be nice to get a nod from other female forum members, where ever you are on your training journey.


----------

